# PSA On Villager Catchphrases



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

I've found out that, just like in New Leaf, villagers can adopt each others' custom catchphrases without telling you. I found this out when Fauna starting parroting Bill, of all people. The custom catchphrase I gave him does not fit her, ugh.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 22, 2020)

Ah yes... almost all my villagers have the same catchphrase right now and I've watched them have dialogue about copying another's catchphrase haha!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 22, 2020)

Odd. Every one of my villagers has asked me permission before doing so.

Can't you go to Isabelle and say you "don't like the way she talks"?


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 22, 2020)

All my villagers share the same catchphrase, gave it to Wendy, a couple days later and now every single villager is using it.


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 22, 2020)

it spreads so quickly lol. I dont even remember who I gave the catchphrase "dummy" but now almost my whole island is saying it


----------



## marea (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah, i found two of my villagers talking and inserted my self into their convo then this happened, twice! Now i have like 3 villagers with the same catchphrase.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Just report them to Isabelle.

Lucky for me, they all have their own catchphrases yet. Al asked me to change his, but I said no because I already liked his.


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou (Apr 22, 2020)

I made the catchphrase for one of my villagers “gayy” as a joke, and now all of my villagers except coco and Raymond say “gayy” whenever I talk to them- Like you didn’t have to call me out like that Tia,, we all know I’m ordering desserts-


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2020)

Yep, I found that out recently when Sally was talking to others.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 22, 2020)

I gave Robin the catchphrase "Poo nibbler" and it spread like a virus. The next 2 days almost everyone on the island was saying "poo nibbler" I complained about all of them to Isabelle. a couple of days later loads of my villagers were infected with the dastardly phrase "poo nibbler" once more.

I had to make sure I annihilated this disease before it spread further, so I put my thumb through the painstaking job of complaining about every single villager to Isabelle.

never again.


----------



## Fye (Apr 22, 2020)

good to know! I gave Erik the catchphrase "eh" the other day (cause he's a sweet moose boy and it suits him so well haha), but I'm hoping none of the others pick it up cause it just wouldn't make any sense


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2020)

None of villagers have ever asked about catchphrases or nicknames and ive been playing legit since the release


----------



## Capeet (Apr 22, 2020)

oh yes catchphrases spread like wildfire in this game!! everyone's calling me bro now


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

none of my villagers share a catchphrase - they haven’t even asked me for one yet lmao


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2020)

Nobody's asked me for a catchphrase yet. This upsets me, as I can't wait to corrupt all my cute little villagers into potty-mouthed drug dealers.


----------



## gldawn (Apr 22, 2020)

If I’m not 


Hedgehugs said:


> Odd. Every one of my villagers has asked me permission before doing so.
> 
> Can't you go to Isabelle and say you "don't like the way she talks"?


I may be mistaken, but I thought villagers only ask permission to use a nickname that another villager has coined for you. Catchphrases seem to spread with no player involvement.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 22, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> good to know! I gave Erik the catchphrase "eh" the other day (cause he's a sweet moose boy and it suits him so well haha), but I'm hoping none of the others pick it up cause it just wouldn't make any sense


 ahh but to do it properly it should be Eh! it's a word with many, many ways of saying it, each with a different meaning... all depending on the sentence before it. i'm originally from the west coast, we say it a lot more frequently than most areas other than the east coast(rarely hear it in ontario unless it's another transplant like me). then again both the west and east coasts have funny accents.


gldawn said:


> If I’m not
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I thought villagers only ask permission to use a nickname that another villager has coined for you. Catchphrases seem to spread with no player involvement.


yep catch phrases don't require permission, only nicknames... though bianca was really rude about the one she gave me last night.

bianca "so i want to call you "glitter"
me "no..."
bianca "okay glitter!"

so hornsby asked me for a new one and i jokingly put "asshat"
2 mins later, sterling was adding it to his sentences and it was hilarious! like a little kid adding a new word of the day that they have no understanding of so use it wrongly.
last night tank asked for a new phrase so i gave him "WazzzzUP"... it's now vying with asshat between them all and cracking me up.


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 22, 2020)

Rory was one of my starting islanders, and I put his tent on the beach so I made his catchphrase "beach bud" which spread like wildfire. Later he asked me to change it, so I did, but then he reabsorbed beach bud from one of the villagers he taught it to! He moved out yesterday but Whitney and Punchy are still saying beach bud. I wonder how long beach bud will last, beach bud?

Also Doc seems to pick up Diva's catchphrases almost as soon as she gets them. It's kind of cute!


----------



## Fye (Apr 22, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> ahh but to do it properly it should be Eh! it's a word with many, many ways of saying it, each with a different meaning... all depending on the sentence before it. i'm originally from the west coast, we say it a lot more frequently than most areas other than the east coast(rarely hear it in ontario unless it's another transplant like me). then again both the west and east coasts have funny accents.


ahh I really wanted to add some punctuation but they use it at weird points in the sentence sometimes so I went with just eh to be safe. But don't worry I read it like Eh! every time  

He's also the first one to give me a nickname (wonder bud) so he's one of my favorite villagers atm. I hope the others start asking soon!


----------



## stiney (Apr 22, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> I've found out that, just like in New Leaf, villagers can adopt each others' custom catchphrases without telling you. I found this out when Fauna starting parroting Bill, of all people. The custom catchphrase I gave him does not fit her, ugh.



I changed Celia's catchphrase to "fly like a me" (since she's an eagle...fly like an eagle...eagle didn't fit...get it?) and now Snooty the anteater is saying it so it has a very different feel.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



DoeReMi said:


> ahh I really wanted to add some punctuation but they use it at weird points in the sentence sometimes so I went with just eh to be safe. But don't worry I read it like Eh! every time
> 
> He's also the first one to give me a nickname (wonder bud) so he's one of my favorite villagers atm. I hope the others start asking soon!



When Bon Bon asked me to change hers the thought had her thinking about lasers so I picked "lasers" like Dr. Evil with the air quotes but she's too...peppy...for air quotes.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 22, 2020)

Zura said:


> None of villagers have ever asked about catchphrases or nicknames and ive been playing legit since the release


same omfg im fuming


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

I butted into a conversation between Kevin and Whitney and he taught Whitney his catchphrase >.<

Complaining to Isabelle fixed it quick though!


----------



## Hesper (Apr 22, 2020)

I taught Bones to say "yip yip, grr" because my rl doggo does that in his sleep, but then he passed it on to Julian....Jules honey what are you DOING


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 22, 2020)

I've changed a good amount of my villagers catchphrases after them literally asking me everyday for a solid week and a half, and me getting tired of turning them down even though I knew it would spread. Luckily only 1 has spread though, which I'll tell the story below.

I changed Vivian's catchphrase to the romanized version of her Japanese catchphrase which is dawayo. In a conversation with Pierce the other day, Pierce had hiccups and Vivian tried to scare them away for him while saying the new catchphrase. At the end of the conversation, Pierce told her that instead of the BOO! she was yelling, the dawayo really helped him stop his hiccups and if he could say it now too. Now Pierce says dawayo as his catchphrase besides never asking me to change it for him.


----------



## Raz (Apr 22, 2020)

lol I teached the catchphrase "dude" to Antonio (fitting, as he's a jock) and I can't imagine Fang, with a sweater, glasses and a book calling me dude hahahah


----------



## Bubbsart (Jul 6, 2020)

In ACNL, when Katt was in my town she adopted Lolly’s catchphrase “bonbon.”  I also gave either roald or tex the catchphrase “brrrrrr” which spread to some of my villagers. PSA: Frank and Tucker, you aren’t penguins, you are an eagle and mammoth respectively.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 6, 2020)

Merengue had only been here a couple days and she's already using Frobert's "buff stuff". -^-


----------

